# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Κόκκινες ψείρες

## thrillos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Πριν από κανένα μισάωρο έβλεπα ειδήσεις στην ΕΤ3 και έδειχνε ρεπορταζ ότι υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα αυτές τις μέρες στον Εύοσμο Θεσσαλονίκης με κόκκινες ψείρες. Έδειχνε μπαλκόνια μέχρι και στον 5ο που ήταν γεμάτα. Το Σάββατο που έπλενα μπαλκόνια στην περιοχή Καλαμαριάς που μένω είδα και εδώ 2-3. Μάλιστα 1 ήταν πάνω στο προστατευτικό πλέγμα που έχω για να βάζω το κλουβί με τα gloster μου και πρόλαβα και τη σκότωσα. Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς τίποτα στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης; Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για προστασία;

----------


## ninos

ωχχχ... άσχημα νέα αυτά

----------


## eliza

καλησπερα,

παρακολουθησα και γω εχθες στο δελτιο ειδησεων τησ ερτ3 το ρεπορταζ σχετικα με κοκκινες 
ψειρεσ που εμφανιστηκαν στην περιοχη ευοσμου θεσσαλονικης. 
Ειμαι κατοικος της θεμιστοκλη σοφουλη και ρωσσιδου του δημου θεσσαλονικης 
κι εδω και δυο εβδομαδεσ ταλαιπωρουμαι με το ιδιο εντομο... 
Μένω στον τελευταιο οροφο τησ πολυκατοικιας και ξαφνικα γεμισε το σπιτι μου.. 
Ανακαλυψα οτι η ταρατσα ειχε εκατομμυρια απο αυτα.. φωναξα την απεντεμοτικη και 
καπως υποχωρησαν.. Μοιαζουν με κοκκινο τετρανυχο (χωρις ομως να μπορω να το πω με σιγουρια).
Εμαθα απο γειτονες και κατοικους της περιοχης οτι αντιμετωπιζουν το ιδιο προβλημα!

Αν κάποιος έχει καποια επιπλέον πληροφορία, παρακαλώ να τη δημοσιεύσει!

----------


## jk21

εχουν αναφερει αν ειναι κοτοψειρες (δηλαδη ψειρες πουλιων  -   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dermanyssus_gallinae   ) 





ή καποιο ακαρι των φυτων ;γιατι υπαρχει και το ακαρι κοκκινος τετρανυχος 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panonychus_ulmi

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ανατριχιαστικα οντα

----------


## teo24

Εγω παντως οταν πηγαινω Ερετρια ειναι γεματο ολο το οικοπεδο απ τα δευτερα που εβαλε φωτο ο Δημητρης.Η μαντρα,η τροχοβιλλα,οι ελιες και γενικα ειναι παντου.

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι :

Στο σπιτι,καθε χρονο πιανουν ψειρες....τα φυτα!
Εκεινες οι γνωστες πρασινες!

Οριστε φωτο :



Υπαρχει περιπτωσει να κολλησει ο Πιπης ;


Επισης δες τι διαβασα σε ενα αλλο forum φυτων --->




> *Re: Κοκκινες ψείρες??*
> 
> από *orestis* » Σάβ Ιουν 04, 2011 10:19 pm 
>                             Εψαξα λιγο στα ακάρεα και πρέπει να ειναι τα  "Predatory Running Mites". Μετα εντόπισα και τη δική σου δημοσίευση που  λές γι αυτά.
> Δεν πρέπει να ειναι τα ιδια παντως με τα δικά σου. Τα  δικά μου εχουν πιο στρογγυλό σχήμα και ειναι πολύ πιο κοκκινα. Παντως  και τα δυο στην ιδια κατηγορια πρέπει να ανοικουν.
> Λενε οτι τρέφονται με γυρη. Να και φωτο με ολοκληρη αποικία επι το εργο.
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d86/D ... 1176328236
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d86/D ... 1176328316


Επισης δειτε :




> *Re: Κοκκινες ψείρες??*
> 
> από *˙·٠•★ Ειρήνη ★•٠·˙* » Σάβ Ιουν 04, 2011 10:17 pm 
>                             Εμένα μου μοιάζουν με τούτα: Predatory Running Mites.
> Αν είναι αυτά, δεν παρασιτούν σε ζώα, αλλά τρώνε μικρά ακάρεα. 
> Σε ζώο δεν έχω δει να ανεβαίνουν (σε γάτες και σκύλους τουλάχιστον) ...
> Άσε να σου πει και ο Τσακ για σίγουρα...

----------


## teo24

Αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτη δεν ειναι η μελιγκρα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι μαλλον η μελιγκρα ειναι !!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μελίγκρα είναι 100000% αυτά στο ποστ του Ευθύμη !!!! Πολύ καλός μεζές έχω ακούσει για Καρδερίνες !!! *  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα!!!
Τι θα αρχισεις να τους ταιζεις μελιγκρα ; ; ;
Χαχαχαχα!!!!

Εγω παντως δεν θα το δοκιμαζα..........ειναι αηδιαστικα!!!!

----------


## teo24

> *Μελίγκρα είναι 100000% αυτά στο ποστ του Ευθύμη !!!! Πολύ καλός μεζές έχω ακούσει για Καρδερίνες !!! *


Οχι ρε γ.......ο,και καθαρισα τις τριανταφυλλιες μου.Αλλα δεν εχω ουτε καρδερινες.....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*why not ????? όπως είναι το φιλαράκι με την μελίγκρα πάνω....και μέσα στο κλουβί !!! Και στην φύση έτσι θα έπρατταν !! Ούτος η άλλος δεν ψεκάζω τα φυτά μου !!*  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Δίκιο εχεις Δημήτρη, μήπως είναι διαφορετικές από τις γνωστές κόκκινες ψείρες των πουλιών;; Εμένα τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια, για μικρά διαστήματα προς το καλοκαίρι πιάνουν τα κλουβιά μου κόκκινη ψείρα αλλά υποχωρεί με απολύμανση κλουβιών και ψεκασμό πουλιών.
Αν αυτές που έχουν πλημμυρίσει τη Θεσ/νίκη (ανατριχιαστικές οι περιγραφές σας παιδιά!), είναι κάτι σαν άκαρι των φυτών και όχι αιμοβόρα ψείρα των πουλιών, αυτό θα ήταν καθησυχαστικό... Για να κάνουν και ρεπορτάζ, φαντάζομαι την έκταση του προβλήματος  :sad: 
Το να πλημμυρίσει μια φωλιά ή μια κλούβα, το έχω ξανακούσει... Το να γεμίσουν όμως σπίτια και περιοχές ολόκληρες, πρώτη φορά!
Πάντως το καλό είναι, ότι αν προκειται για την κόκκινη ψείρα των πουλιών δεν κολλάει στον άνθρωπο. Είναι σιχαμένες πάντως, κολλάνε δεν κολλάνε! Ελπίζω να κάνει καμιά μαζική απεντόμωση ο δήμος (αλλα σ αυτή την περίπτωση, προσοχη στα κατοικίδια!).

----------


## jk21

υποθετω οτι ο Ευθυμης (thrilos ) μιλα για κοκκινη ψειρα που παει σε πουλια .δεν ξερω αν το ρεπορταζ αναφεροταν και κεινο σε κατι τετοιο 
ή σε κοκκινο τετρανυχο φυτων ..

πραγματι τα πρασινα ζουζουνακια ειναι μελιγκρα και ειναι μια απο τις βασικες τροφες της καρδερινας στη φυση την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης .ισως η βασικοτερη πηγη ζωικης πρωτεινης για κεινη !

----------


## ninos

ο τετράνυχος που μοιάζει σαν μικρή κόκκινη αράχνη προσβάλει μόνο τα φυτά, καθώς και η μελίγκρα. Γενικότερα πάντως δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει κάποιο παράσιτο που μπορεί να τρέφεται απο τα φυτά, αλλά και το αίμα των πτηνών.  Ακόμα και τα κουνούπια, μόνο τα θηλυκά ρουφούν το αίμα και τα αρσενικά είναι αυτά που τρέφονται με το νέκταρ των φυτών.

----------


## jk21

ναι ειναι ξεκαθαρα ασχετα ζωηφια μεταξυ τους

----------


## daras

πω πω!!! μου σηκωθηκε η τριχα!
δεν εχω θεμα με κανενα εντομο (ε, ας εξαιρεσουμε τις τεραστιες σαρανταποδαρουσες χε χε) σε λογικους αριθμους. αλλα το να κατακλυσουν το μπαλκονι μου και το σπιτι μου κοκκινα μαμμουνια...μου κανει απο ταινια...θριλερ!!!

παντως στο γουγλη....δε μου βγαζει κατι σαν "κοκκινες ψειρες στη θεσσαλονικη"..ωστε να διαβασω περισσοτερα.

----------


## thrillos

Πάνο μπορείς να δεις το ρεπορταζ στο site της ΕΡΤ : http://www.ert.gr/webtv/index.php/co...8-05-2012.html . Ξεκινάει από το 46:18 και μετά

----------


## jk21

τα εντομα που ειδα ειναι μεγαλυτερα σαφως απο την dermanysus .δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει και αλλο ειδος μεγαλυτερο σε πτηνα αλλα αυτο ειναι σαν μικρο μυρμηγκι σε μεγεθος .θα το ψαξω και θα τα ξαναπουμε .ΕΥΘΥΜΗ παρε κανενα τηλ στο δημο να δεις αν βγαλανε ακρη αλλα μονο αν μαθανε κατι επισημο απο το πανεπιστημιο νομιζω που λεγανε

----------


## lagreco69

Μακρια... μακρυα  απο εμας!!

----------

